# VETASSESS Points Test Advice Only Processing Time



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Hello Guys,

I am starting this thread because of VETASSESS of points test advice only processing time lines are not clear with other thread VETASSESS Skill assessment processing time.

Unfortunately, My Co did not accept my Educational qualification points that I claimed in visa due to the fast that my education is not assessed by ACS.

I requested my CO to give some time to get my qualification assessed by VETASSESS and processed the documents today.

To the Background, Im non-IT graduate having more than 8 years assessed positively by ACS for my IT experience includes 3 years in Australia.

I had been adviced by some forum members to get it assessed earlier and try to apply for VETASSESS 3 months ago. Initial screen was asking if this referred by any other assessing body or DIAC. I thought without that I cannot proceed anyfurther and neglect that time.

Now, it become mandate for me, hense I applied with urgent request form also.

Could you guys pls post your timelines to keep track of the applications for points test advice only?
Appreciated for your replies.

Cheers
VSR
lane:


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

Any update from the members or info that help me to check my status.


----------



## lrana32 (Aug 31, 2013)

V2S4R said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am starting this thread because of VETASSESS of points test advice only processing time lines are not clear with other thread VETASSESS Skill assessment processing time.
> 
> ...


Hi VSR,

I also have case similar as you. I have a non-ict qualification and ACS did not comment any thing on my qualification. I have just applied for Vetassess points only for my Bachelor of Arts (PASS). Could you please tell me how much time Vetassess is taking for Point test advice? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## msiqueira9 (Jun 21, 2013)

I am on the same boat here, got my skills assessed by ACS but doing the point test advice from vetasses, any updates on the processing time?


----------



## karanauspr13 (Nov 11, 2013)

*13 weeks!*



msiqueira9 said:


> I am on the same boat here, got my skills assessed by ACS but doing the point test advice from vetasses, any updates on the processing time?


Wish you good luck All of you guys! I have received my PTA letter from VETASSESS after 13 weeks.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Any more examples? Is there anyone other than KAran who recieved their VETASSES PTA so far and how long it took ?

One question to you Karan, I have applied for ACS last week with RPL And have non ICT qualification so can I just straight go ahead and apply for VETASSES PTA for my BCom qualification while I wait for ACS results in parellel ? OR should I wait for ACS to conclude their result first and then apply? If it takes 13 weeks as with you, then it might be worth running the two assessments in parellel with ACS and VETASSES.

Can you share your thoughts and if there's a restriction to apply VETASSES only after a assessment from ACS ?


----------



## karanauspr13 (Nov 11, 2013)

*12 weeks*



V2S4R said:


> Any update from the members or info that help me to check my status.


It took 12 weeks for me to get the result. However senior expats told me it won't take 12 weeks actually. If you send an email to them, they will treat your case as priority. Give it a try... sometime it might work if you are lucky.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks, can you also advise on my other query above:

_I have applied for ACS last week with RPL And have non ICT qualification so can I just straight go ahead and apply for VETASSES PTA for my BCom qualification while I wait for ACS results in parellel ? OR should I wait for ACS to conclude their result first and then apply? If it takes 13 weeks as with you, then it might be worth running the two assessments in parellel with ACS and VETASSES._


----------



## karanauspr13 (Nov 11, 2013)

*don't wait*



aspiring_singh said:


> Any more examples? Is there anyone other than KAran who recieved their VETASSES PTA so far and how long it took ?
> 
> One question to you Karan, I have applied for ACS last week with RPL And have non ICT qualification so can I just straight go ahead and apply for VETASSES PTA for my BCom qualification while I wait for ACS results in parellel ? OR should I wait for ACS to conclude their result first and then apply? If it takes 13 weeks as with you, then it might be worth running the two assessments in parellel with ACS and VETASSES.
> 
> Can you share your thoughts and if there's a restriction to apply VETASSES only after a assessment from ACS ?


No Restriction, I did both at the same time. VETASSESS took 12 weeks and ACS 14 weeks. Good Luck!


----------



## msiqueira9 (Jun 21, 2013)

It's really up to you, there is no right or wrong here, if you have the money to spend I would say go for it and apply to VETASSESS now, the only thing is that if something goes wrong with ACS than there would be no point in applying for VETASSES and you loose money in both ends.




aspiring_singh said:


> Any more examples? Is there anyone other than KAran who recieved their VETASSES PTA so far and how long it took ?
> 
> One question to you Karan, I have applied for ACS last week with RPL And have non ICT qualification so can I just straight go ahead and apply for VETASSES PTA for my BCom qualification while I wait for ACS results in parellel ? OR should I wait for ACS to conclude their result first and then apply? If it takes 13 weeks as with you, then it might be worth running the two assessments in parellel with ACS and VETASSES.
> 
> Can you share your thoughts and if there's a restriction to apply VETASSES only after a assessment from ACS ?


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you Karan and msiqueira9


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Karan and msiqueira9 

Please can you share some more information and share what was the outcome of your VETASSES for your qualification and was it awarded the same status as that of a Bachelor degree as per AQF?

Also can you share if your's was a regular Bcom or corrospondance? Mine is corrospondance from DU so not sure if the VETASSESS assessment awards same status to a regular or a part time course undertaken from the same university so please can you share your experience and your qualifications


----------



## msiqueira9 (Jun 21, 2013)

aspiring_singh said:


> Hi Karan and msiqueira9
> 
> Please can you share some more information and share what was the outcome of your VETASSES for your qualification and was it awarded the same status as that of a Bachelor degree as per AQF?
> 
> Also can you share if your's was a regular Bcom or corrospondance? Mine is corrospondance from DU so not sure if the VETASSESS assessment awards same status to a regular or a part time course undertaken from the same university so please can you share your experience and your qualifications


I am still waiting for the outcome from VETASSESS, I sent the urgent form because my invitation expires in January hoping for sucessfull result with them.


----------



## msiqueira9 (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi there I received an email saying that my assessment was completed but there is not the final answer in the email or in the web site, do I have to wait to receive a letter in the mail in order to know the final answer?


----------



## msiqueira9 (Jun 21, 2013)

karanauspr13 said:


> Wish you good luck All of you guys! I have received my PTA letter from VETASSESS after 13 weeks.


Hi karanauspr13, could you and the others please share what anzsco code did you choose? I chose advertising specialist but VETASSESS compared it to an AQF Associate Degree.
I am not sure if I chose a wrong ANZSCO code or what happened.


----------



## msiqueira9 (Jun 21, 2013)

msiqueira9 said:


> Hi karanauspr13, could you and the others please share what anzsco code did you choose? I chose advertising specialist but VETASSESS compared it to an AQF Associate Degree.
> I am not sure if I chose a wrong ANZSCO code or what happened.


Guys, What code did you choose?


----------



## GBTUSA (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi All,
2 weeks ago I recd. this e-mail from ACS,

Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. 
We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning). 

And then to a follow-up e-mail I got this,

As per email sent: “Your qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for this application type. We would like to provide you the option to change your application type to a RPL application (Recognition of Prior Learning).”
If you do choose to accept the RPL suggestion your assessment will be based on your employment as your qualification was assessed as non-ICT.
You would therefore need to seek the relevant assessing authority if you wish to assess your qualification.

I have a 3 year BSc (CBZ) degree + 18 months Honors Diploma in Computers + certification from Sybase. If I apply to VETASSESS for POINTS ONLY assessment will I get 15 points? I also have 18 years exp in a multinational Bank.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Ravman (May 21, 2014)

Hi guys, I hope someone here can help me. I want to apply for Vetassess PTA (qualifications only). Can you tell me what documents will I need to upload for this. Just the academic documents or employment related too? Also do I need to upload/send my resume also? For online application, do I need to upload scans of certified copies or scans of originals (I have both)?


----------



## Ravman (May 21, 2014)

I received Vetassess Point Test Advice (qualifications only) outcome in just 20 days. Here is the timeline:

10 June 2014: Application submitted
11 June 2014: Application lodged
12 June 2014: Documents upload completed
20 June 2014: Application status updated to "in progress"
27 June 2014: Application status updated to "completed"
30 June 2014: Outcome letter available online to download


----------



## kevinkevin (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey any update on whats the current status of your application have you applied to vetassess


----------



## Intellectual (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi everybody,

I pray this post finds everybody in the best of health and high spirits. I have a small query regarding VETASSESS evaluation of my degree and I'll be really thankful if anyone from the seniors with the same professional code 225412, Medical Sales Representative would reply in detail.

I recently got my degree and experience evaluated by VETASSESS. I am attaching my work experience along with the VETASSESS evaluation. I have an MBBS degree (Medicine) and have graduated in 1999. I started my career as a medical sales representative in year 1999 and have been working in the similar profession till today but my agent has provided VETASSESS, my last 10 years of experience.

I am confused as how many years of experience VETASSESS has considered out of those 10 years and how much points, DIAC would award me for the evaluation of my experience. Thanks in advance. Cheers.....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


CAREER TRACK

Senior Medical Representative 2005 till to-date

• Attaining sales objectives for assign territory by promoting products to healthcare professionals
• Conducting symposia and other continuing medical educational activities
• Responsible for establishing and maintaining relationships with medical fraternity
• Assisting Area Sales Manager on planning work schedules and weekly & monthly timetables
• Monitoring competitor activity and products, provide information such as bid situation, pricing data, arrangements in order to establish negotiated pricing contracts for assigned products
• Finding and using resources for developing contact list of potential client businesses
• Follow up with clients to ensure satisfaction with products purchased ,prescribed and resolving any problems arising
• Provided expertise in the alignment of sales strategies
• Compiling, constructing and producing categorized sales report and maintaining the record of expenses incurred on monthly basis
• Managed a portfolio of Antibiotic and Gynecology Portfolio worth PKR 1.4 Million a month
• Achieved a growth target of 30% for the last five years

Medical Representative 2002 – 2005

• Successfully achieved the sales targets of the assigned territory by product promotion to healthcare community
• Managed a portfolio of Antibiotic and Gynecology Portfolio worth PKR 0.8 Million a month
• Achieved a growth target of 25%
• Travel throughout the assigned territory to call on regular and prospective customers to solicit talks with customers on sales


----------



## sivakumar s s (Sep 8, 2014)

Ravman said:


> I received Vetassess Point Test Advice (qualifications only) outcome in just 20 days. Here is the timeline:
> 
> 10 June 2014: Application submitted
> 11 June 2014: Application lodged
> ...


Great Ravman,
Good to get PTA in 20 days.

I Just got my skill assessment positive and in need to apply for PTA.
My Education is already assessed but, now for Employment in need to apply for PTA

Any idea of time frame for PTA (employment alone)


----------



## amit101 (May 1, 2014)

I plan to get my education qualified by vetassess since ACS didn't recognize it.
My qualification is BE (University of Pune) and I have all the 4 year marksheets with me plus the final BE certificate.

My question is will vetassess will accept my marksheets which have all subjects listed or do I need to get transcript from university ?


----------



## pon.saravanan (Apr 4, 2016)

What is the trend currently for vetassess PTA? how long does it take?

It seems I need to go with vetassess PTA for me


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

Any more news on latest time frame ..
and those who have already filled - how have you divided primary / seconday education ??
somewhere I read 
Primary - 1- 7th class ( or do we start from showing Kindergarten / Nursery / LKG ??)
Seconday - 8- 12
Higher - Diplomas / Degree

Please help me clarify how to break my education to fill Vetasses


----------



## sonatpaul (Jul 25, 2016)

pon.saravanan said:


> What is the trend currently for vetassess PTA? how long does it take?
> 
> It seems I need to go with vetassess PTA for me


Hi Pon Saravanan,

Hi Bro, 
I need a help..

Did you submit your degree with ACS and referred to PTA for points claim? Or can we apply Skill assessment and PTA together?

I am an Electronic instrument trade worker with Diploma in Electronics... I planning to submit it to TRA without showing my degree. Then concurrently apply to VETASSESS PTA for my part-time EEE degree...

Please help.

Thanks & regards,
Sony.


----------

